# Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!



## D.I.Y (18. September 2009)

*Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

Hey Leute,

ich hab ein riesen Problem!


Wie ihr es der Überschrift entnehmen könnt, stürzt mein NFS Shift immer bei der gleichen Stelle ab, nämlich beim Laden der ersten Testrunde sozusagen beim ersten Rennen.

Ich habe schon etliche Dinge versucht, Neuinstallation, Adminrechte, Kompatibiltät, DirectX aktualisiert, Grafiktreiber gewechselt usw.


Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter!

Kann mir nicht jemand von euch helfen?


(Mit EA habe ich mich auch schon in Verbindung gesetzt aber da haben die auch noch keine Lösung gefunden)


Danke,

D.I.Y  


PS: Sys könnt ihr auf meiner Seite sehen!


----------



## Lexx (18. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

bekanntes problem..
ist in etlichen foren nachzulesen..
gibts auch keine lösung..

meiner meinung nach liegts an einem zerschossenem system..

wie hast du neu installiert.. ?
format oder drüber installiert.. ?


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

nfs deinstallieren und savegames entfernen, system mit 5-phasen systemüberprüfung durchlaufen lassen, festplatte defragmentieren und spiel wieder installieren--- probiers einfach mal


----------



## D.I.Y (18. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

NFS hab ich per Programme und Funktionen deinstalliert und dann wieder drauf. NFS Ordner in Dokumente habe ich manuell gelöscht.

Welche 5 Phasen Systemüberprüfung?


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

rechter mausklich auf datenträger C, Extras und dann fehlerüberprüfung im auswahlfenster alle kästchen ankreuzen


wünsch dir viel glück...


----------



## RaZeR. (19. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

Hey ich hab das gleiche problem und ich hab alles gemacht defragmantiert fehlerüberprüfung neu instaliert alles aber immer die das selbe Fehlermeldung.
Was kann ich tun ..?
oder könnte es auch an der grafikkarte liegen ?


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (20. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

wenn es mitten im ladevorgang endet haben wir - kp wie man das nennt
ist schonmal jemandem aufgefallen das z.b. der enbseries nicht funzt weil nfs shift während des rennen ladens einfach vieles wieder neu startet?

- falsches betriebssystem, grafiktreiber oder grafikeinstellungen vll.

ansonsten-kp


----------



## RaZeR. (20. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

an betriebssystem liegts nicht und reiber uach nicht mein kumpel hats gleich und bei ihm gehts bei mir nicht des wunder mich doch soo !!


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

dann öffne doch mal die graphicsconfig.xml und schreib genau das hier da rein:

<?xml version="1.0" ?>
<Reflection>
    <class name="BRTTIRefCount" base="root class" />
    <class name="BPersistent" base="BRTTIRefCount">
        <prop name="Name" type="String" />
    </class>
    <class name="GraphicConfigData" base="BPersistent">
        <prop name="Mode" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="Vsync" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="Windowed" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="TextureFilter" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="TextureResolution" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="Brightness" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="CarDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="TrackDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="ShadowDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="MotionblurLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="EffectsDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
    </class>
    <data class="GraphicConfigData" id="0xBB11E0">
        <prop name="Name" data="" />
        <prop name="Mode" adapter="0" width="1920" height="1200" antialias="0" refresh="60" />
        <prop name="Vsync" vsync="1" />
        <prop name="Windowed" windowed="0" />
        <prop name="TextureFilter" texturefilter="5" />
        <prop name="TextureResolution" textureresolution="3" />
        <prop name="Brightness" brightness="8" />
        <prop name="CarDetailLevel" cardetaillevel="3" />
        <prop name="TrackDetailLevel" trackdetaillevel="3" />
        <prop name="ShadowDetailLevel" shadowdetaillevel="2" />
        <prop name="MotionblurLevel" motionblurLevel="0" />
        <prop name="EffectsDetailLevel" effectsdetaillevel="3" />
    </data>
</Reflection>



nur die auflösung musst du vll. anders schreiben - bein mir steht 1920 x 1200


----------



## D.I.Y (21. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

Also ich habe es in den Griff bekommen indem ich NFS Shift mit einem neu erstellten Benutzerkonto zocke...


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

hammermäßig-muss ich in meinen problemlösungsthread nehmen...

also profil kaputt-falsch beendet oder son mist duch automatisches speichern wahrscheinlich...


----------



## RaZeR. (26. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

Und wo finde ich die datei "graphicsconfig.xml" also ich hab sie nicht gefunden ^^ 

und das mit dem benutzerkonto hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt  

Meine freunde wissen auch nicht wieso es nur bei mir nicht geht


----------



## RaZeR. (26. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

Und wo finde ich die datei "graphicsconfig.xml" also ich hab sie nicht gefunden ^^ 

und das mit dem benutzerkonto hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt 

Meine freunde wissen auch nicht wieso es nur bei mir nicht geht :S


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (27. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

omg - manchmal frag ich mich ob das als unwissenheit oder dummheit gewertet wird...

explorer öffnen und nach graphicsconfig.xml suchen - bei der demo nach graphicsconfigdemo.xml

und schon findest du se!

ansonsten lad hier mal ein savegame runter und füg es ein http://www.code5.de/misc.php?action=downloadfile&id=1443&sechash=cd3046b856516faa6145bced17545fcb

und sende mal die hardwaredaten von deinem pc - das würde extrem helfen!


----------



## AndyS99 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nfs Shift stürzt beim Laden der ersten Testrunde ab!*

Hallo!
Habe auch diese Probleme , habe allerdings auch schon alles probiert !
Habe mein Vista und Grafik auf den neusten Stand gebracht. 
Die xml-Datei auch schon gelöscht mehrmals neu Installiert usw.
Bei mir funktioniert das Spiel beim ersten start da es aber Ruckelt kann man nicht spielen, sobald ich dann die Grafik im Spiel ändere und neu Starte stürzt der mist ab ...
Komm da nicht  mehr weiter ... kann mir da jemand helfen...
lg
iche


----------

